# What Kind of HRT Do You Take?



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

First thing Monday I'm going to call my gynecologist (or find a new one!) and have my HRT regimen changed. He's been telling me my constant itching is caused by atrophy. When the topical Estrace and VagiFEM he prescribed only made things worse, he sent me out for a second opinion. The other gyno told me I DON'T have atrophy and, in fact, show signs (sore breasts, constant mucus discharge) of too much estrogen! (Nice that they totally disagree, no?)He told me to try cutting my dosage in half. Now it's four days later, and I'm already getting hot flashes and PMS-type symptoms. The full dose is .75 mg Ogen and 2.5 mg Provera on a continuous basis. A gal I talked to on a woman's site told me these are the two WORST hormones you can take, and that Ogen has been directly linked to breast cancer. So, ladies, who here has had success with what? Natural? Compounded? The patch? Continuous or cyclical? What dosages? (I'm past peri and still have a uterus, so I have to take that into consideration. Plus, I want the lowest dose possible to control my symptoms.)At this point, I'm not very confident about my gyno's knowledge of menopause issues, so I want to get an idea of what might work for me, then go in and demand--er, I mean "strongly suggest"--that he prescribe it for me.


----------



## Kimberley Coulter (May 6, 2003)

If your symptoms are tolerable why not stop taking HRT? Go natural. There are many natural products out there. Talk to your NEW OB/GYN. Remind him/her that you have IBS. They tend to "FORGET"


----------



## webbgirl (May 2, 2003)

I have not taken any HRT, I think I am in the final stages of menopause, I think..I go to the Gyno next week.. I was looking into getting some herbal HRT, has anyone tried herbal?webbgirl


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2003)

I tried HRTa few years ago, and had an awful time. My migraine headaches, which had almost stopped, returned, and my IBS got a lot worse. Even though I had some night sweats and hot flashes, I felt better off HRT than on it. In light of recent research, I guess it's safer not to take HRT anyway.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Unfortunately, my symptoms AREN'T tolerable. They include 15-20 hot flashes a day, insomnia that keeps me from sleeping more than two hours a night, panic attacks, night sweats, heart palpitations, itching skin, mental confusion, crying jags, chronic BV and UTIs, and urogenital atrophy. Since I first started this thread, the doctor switched me to compounded Biestrogen and Prometrium. It's very expensive ($60/month). I quit the other stuff two weeks ago and haven't started taking the new presciption yet because I really would prefer not to take HRT. (But I can't live with these symptoms, either. I thought they'd go away when I finished peri, but they didn't.) The old stuff is probably still in my system, so I'm waiting for the first hot flash to start the Biest. I envy all you ladies who get through this time of life with little or no medical intervention; on the other hand, I've talked to women whose symptoms are worse that mine.


----------



## jlallenbaugh (Jan 5, 2003)

Please be careful with hrt. esp estrogen!!!! That stuff is like poison. Premarin caused a breast tumor in my best friend. I have been researching the use of progesterone cream to even out hormones. It is really pretty amazing what I have come across. look it up on the web. It really explains why alot of us women have so many hormone related problems. what I have read, you don't necessarily have to be menoposal to use this stuff. Many of us are so estrogen dominant that it is really pretty dangerous!! ( and they wonder why we are moody!!!) I 've been using it and was able to wean off of my antidepressants after years of being on them !! yeah!!! A miracle!!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

hi, twin. those symptoms aren't fun. I've had most of them too at one point or another. sometimes my hot flashes will be intense; other times they are mild. I take estradiol, as little as I can get away with. I also use a bit of pro. cream, because I refuse to take unopposed estrogen. good luck with your new combo!


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

I can't believe I came here for the first time in ages, and the very thing I've been thinking about is on here!I am itching like crazy all of a sudden. I was thinking, oh, shoot, do I go into the docs, and have them examine me for atrophy, or just take some yeast meds, and then continue using the topical cream. I can't believe you JUST now got switched to progesterone from the demon Provera, Zig! Is it better for you? And the Bioest? I'm on the Vivelle Dot patch and love it (and as everyone knows who's talked to me, I am not going off estrogen -- too many problems when I'm not on it). Have no uterus, so no progesterone. My radiologist told me most of the breast cancer problems were with Prempro, and the provera figured very big in it. So...I will continue.I very definitely still need topical cream for the atrophy, and have had several problems with it. My MD a year ago told me to take 2 grams a day (was getting lots of UTIS)...kept me greasy all day long, AND for some reason, I ended up in a GYN's office with almost like scales, it was like excoriated! I don't know what happened, but she thought it was a wax allergy, and I've been leary of that stuff ever since, and on Vagifem. I tried the weak cream, Estriol, from women's Intl. Pharmacy and something in it stung me so much, I screamed! I don't think Vagifem is quite as effective as the cream but it's certainly easier. Problem is, I have been forgetting to take it, and just take it when I think of it. NOT a good way. One problem with these creams is, I have never had a doc prescribe the same thing or the same amount. They say you have to take four times as much Estrace cream to get one gram of Premarin cream. Some docs say 1/2 gram every night. Some say 1-2 every other night. It's crazy.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

You too, Persist? Wonderful, isn't it? The itching is driving me insane. Atrophy causes itching; however, taking estrogen increases the glycogen in your tissues, which is a starchy substance that yeast LOVES to feed on. This situation is called "You can't win." I've seen two gynos: one says it's atrophy from not enough estrogen; the other says it's not atrophy, it's cervical overstimulation from too much estrogen, plus a non-candida yeast. I made up my mind today to have the hysterectomy. This summer would be a good time, since I'm out of work, planning to go to school in the fall and will probably lose my health insurance in October. Supposedly I have fibroids and adenomysosis. These conditions aren't causing any pain, but there's a constant mucus discharge that Gyno #1 says is from the the fibroids and Gyno #2 says is from the estrogen. (These two are like Ebert and Roeper.) I also like the idea of not having to take progesterone any more. So bring on the scalpel and stick it to Blue Shield before they drop me!


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Oh, brother -- those conflicting opinions! I've been going around and around with two doctors on (well, a slightly different matter). So how do you even decide who to listen to? I tend to believe the one who says not enough estrogen causes itching. If you're having the hysterectomy, you're going to keep your ovaries, aren't you? That way, you won't have any MORE hot flashes. The progesterone, btw, shouldn't bother you, and should even help you sleep, now that you're on the natural stuff. Not the cream, the pills. But with the other problems, sounds like a good solution.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

I've only got one ovary left after the lap last year, but you can bet I'm keeping it! I want my cervix gone, though, because of the mucus discharge. And the gyno thinks he might as well repair my Stage II urethrocele at the same time, even though I'm not (yet) experiencing incontinence. I have so many question and fears about hysterectomy. The main ones are:1. How long does the catheter stay in, is it uncomfortable and will it cause a UTI in those of us who are prone to them?2. How long is the hospital stay?3. Does the surgery aggravate IBS symptoms, and--oh, how I hate this--is it true you have to do the same prep as for a colonoscopy the day before the surgery? 4. Is it foolish to do the urethra repair before it's started to cause problems? Could it actually make things worse? (The old "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" adage.)5. Which is better: a abdominal, vaginal or laproscopic procedure?6. How long before you get your strength back? (I'm going into this thing with chronic fatigue and lack of sleep.)Persistance, HipJan and anyone else who's had a hysterectomy--I'd love your input!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

HI Zig...I can only speak from my own experience. I had a vaginal hysterectomy twenty years ago at age 41 (kept my ovaries). I had expected a lot of pain and trouble, and was pleasantly surprised that I never experienced either one, nor did the gal who was in the same room with me and who had the same procedure. (I don't know about the urethra repair, though, and whether there would be pain with that.) I had no external stitches at all. They had me standing up the same day as the surgery (at night) and the next day I was told to walk the equivalent of four blocks, then take a nap. I kept expecting to feel pain, but I didn't, and I was eating well the next day. The catheter was in for two days, I believe. I don't think a UTI would be a problem since they would probably give you an antibiotic prior to surgery. (I was given vancomycin and had a very serious allergic reaction to it right before surgery, so I remember the IV very well!) I had IBS before and after the procedure...no real change there, although now that I'm through menopause the IBS is much better. I went home the third day after the surgery and was back at work (teaching) in six weeks. I did seem to need a nap after work for awhile, though. You'll get plenty of sleep in the hospital because you'll be tired at first. I know every person is different, but for me the vaginal was not difficult or painful. Despite all the bad things I've heard about hysterectomies, I'm glad I had it. I'd had a lot of trouble with bleeding and cramping and that was all gone afterward. My libido was as good as ever, and I felt okay. That was my experience anyway.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

1. I had mine in 2000 and don't remember any terrible discomfort. HOWEVER..er, um, hem, and haw -- I got a hospital-induced UTI from it. 2. Mine was five days, but only because I couldn't seem to wake up and I couldn't "go." As soon as you have a BM, they let you go..I wish they'd given me the suppository before that, as it really helped. 3. It didn't seem to aggrevate the IBS for me. It's no worse. Oh, HELL no, you do not have to do the same prep as for a colonoscopy. Hmmm..let's see -- oh, yeah, they gave you an enema. No big deal.4. That I don't know about. My mother had one and never gets UTI's anymore...but. ...5. Definitely the vaginal would be easier than the abdominal... but they can't always do that, so ask them. In my case, they were looking for something. A lap is the (next) or the easiest if they can do it, also. 6. As far as strength -- trying to remember. About a month-six weeks I would say. I was driving around before that. It depends on how much you get up and walk around. They wanted me to do a lot more walking than I did.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

1. How long does the catheter stay in, is it uncomfortable and will it cause a UTI in those of us who are prone to them?Mine stayed in overnight. Not terribly uncomfortable (believe me, you won't even be thinking about that, esp. since you'll be drugged). I'm UTI prone (and prob. have another right now), but I didn't get one; I was given preventive antibiotics.2. How long is the hospital stay?The post-surgical portion of my hospital stay was just 2-1/2 days; they thought about keeping me longer, but I didn't want, or need, to stay.3. Does the surgery aggravate IBS symptoms, and--oh, how I hate this--is it true you have to do the same prep as for a colonoscopy the day before the surgery?Symptoms vary per person. No, no prep like that! I just had to have an enema (on my birthday evening before surgery!). I had terrible gas problems for several weeks, but that was just me; I'd started having gas problems before the surgery. My "IBS," though, was unaffected by surgery. I understand that what could bother us, however, is the scar tissue generated from the surgery. I had no choice, though.4. Is it foolish to do the urethra repair before it's started to cause problems? Could it actually make things worse? (The old "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" adage.)I have no idea. At least makes some sense to do it while you're in there.5. Which is better: a abdominal, vaginal or laproscopic procedure?The first one is the worst to recover from, but I had to have that kind. The doc will tell you which kind you need to have.6. How long before you get your strength back? (I'm going into this thing with chronic fatigue and lack of sleep.)Well, I was in poor shape (severe anemia) going in, but I was walking around quite well within 24 hours; the nurses were amazed. I felt better after 2 weeks, then again after 4, then again after 6, and about normal after 9-10. I healed up excellently and quickly (again, surprising).I do have to admit, though, that I am having quite a health relapse at the moment; I think the surgery, on top of other things (including losing the ovaries), may have been a bit rough on me. Don't let this scare you off: I have chronic illness anyway, so I'm a bit of a special case. In terms of the hysterectomy itself, it was a relative breeze: at least, not as bad as I thought it would be.Presurgery, try to get some regular exercise in; Pilates is a good kind to do. Also, take good, regular vitamin-type supplements.Report back!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

P.S. They insisted on give me a suppository, despite my arguing against it. Bad mistake (for me - everyone different). I went from constipation to nonending D, till they then gave me Immodium! In retrospect, though, NO BIG DEAL.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Wow, you guys are so brave! Little or no pain? A relative breeze? Walking four blocks? I'll probably run screaming out of the hospital at the first sight of the enema equipment. (Couldn't they do that AFTER I'm knocked out?)Did you get the UTI despite preventive antibiotics, Persist? Every time I have one it seems like the inflammation hangs around for months, even after the infection has cleared. (I can't believe they went ahead with your surgery after you had an allergic reaction to the antibiotic, xoxox!)I'm sorry to hear you're not feeling well right now, HipJan. I hope they figure out what's causing the problem. I know what you mean about the suppository--the same thing happened after I gave birth to one of my sons--pre-suppository, I wasn't allowed to go home because I hadn't had a movement. Post-suppository, I wasn't allowed to go home because I couldn't stop!


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Shoot -- I don't remember anything about preventative antibiotic, Zig. There must have been? Hm...But mine was an odd infection...an odd bug that they usually only see in hospital...proteus or maybe something else. Can't remember. Cipro cleared it up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

Zig...About the allergic reaction to vancomycin. I've had problems with antibiotic allergies for years. They started an IV with the vancomycin about an hour before surgery. In less than a minute my ears, lips, tongue and joints swelled up with giant hives, and they came rushing in with a shot to stop the reaction. If they hadn't I'd probably have been unable to breathe. (That's a problem I have with antibiotics.) In ten minutes, I was back to normal. I was bummed out because I thought they weren't going to do the vaginal, and I wanted to go ahead with it. They said it wouldn't be a problem, that they could use something else. I don't know what they used, but I sailed through just fine. (Walking the equivalent of four blocks the day after was no problem either. I had no pain. (I'm not kidding.) The nurses suggested that I walk down to where the preemies were being cared for, and I did...every day I was there. I was fascinated by those little babies and the great care they got. Anyway, having a vaginal was not the terrible experience I expected. Almost twenty years later, at age sixty, I'm now quite allergic to all but one antibiotic. That's kind of scary, because it could spell serious trouble for me if I catch something bacterial like strep throat, or if I ever need surgery again. But one has to be optimistic about such things. Good luck, Zig, dear, and don't be afraid. Keep in touch with us, okay?


----------

